# BC going after Peja/Peja to be signed by Hornets? [merged]



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*BC going after Peja ?*

This is a quote from Scoop Jackson of ESPN that is live right now :



> Jeremy(phx, az): In 5 years we will all sit and wonder why Adam Morrison went 3rd and not first (ala Michael Jordan) He is, by far, the best player in the draft. Your thoughts?? P.S. I am not a Morrison fan, or a Gonzaga fan, but im a realistic Basketball fan.
> 
> SportsNation scoop Jackson: (3:37 PM ET ) I personally thought he should have gone No.1 in order to open things up for CBosh and CVill to get busy in the paint. So to me Andrea Bargnani was a bad selection. *But then i heard late last night that the Raptors were making serious moves to get Peja*. So know not picking Morrison makes sense. And the Bulls don't need him. so everythinhg worked out the way it sholud and MJ may look like a genius by default.


I think Peja could make sense in TO, but where will our PG come from ?
Maybe a S&T of Mike James for Peja would make Bird bite ... they do need a PG too and are stacked at the SF position ...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

because we need even more fowards?


Graham, CV, Garbage Man, Bosh, Humphries, Sow, and I'm sure I'm missing somebody here, oh yeah Gagni and Tucker?


Can Peja play the 2?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Good point ... I guess he could play the 2 as well as MoPete offensively, but not sure he could defend the position well ...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Pacers would likely want Mo-Pete also.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



Dee-Zy said:


> because we need even more fowards?
> 
> 
> Graham, CV, Garbage Man, Bosh, Humphries, Sow, and I'm sure I'm missing somebody here, oh yeah Gagni and Tucker?
> ...


At 6'10...

We would have the tallest team in the league.

We can change our name from the Raptors to the Deciduous.


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Damn Peja is 6'10 ??? My bad forget about the 2 talk !


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Isn't Peja 6-7?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

why? can he play point?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Isn't Peja 6-7?


He's listed at 6'10 on the Pacers' Website ... and on ESPN as well.


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Plz no Peja.... Peja is one of the best shooters in the league but he would takes shots away from Bosh and Villy. We need a point guard not another shooter.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Say no to Peja

injury concerns, plus an inpending contract to sign do not make him desirable to me

he might be the back up plan if the Ray Allen talks fizzle


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

is bc taking euro players just because there from europe


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



chulo said:


> Plz no Peja.... Peja is one of the best shooters in the league but he would takes shots away from Bosh and Villy. We need a point guard not another shooter.


I agree. 

The only way I can see this happening is if we trade Charlie V.

Also, anyone who thinks Peja can start at 2 for majority of the season is crazy. It's not like Mo Pete is a bad shooter either. Mo is also a superior defender compared to Peja and they both play the same position.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Doubt it. Peja has looked like crap since the Kings' glory days.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Good player, he just doesn't fit in with our team.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Play Bargnani At The Point :d Lmao
Lets See Steve Nash Drive To The Bucket On Andrea
Defensive Player Of The Year 10.2 Bpg


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Isn't Peja 6-7?


hes a legit 6'9.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

So, has anything changed?

He may just be "another forward", and put as back in the same position depth chart-wise, but is it distinctly possible that, in the wake of the trade, Peja is a possibility for BC?

I think it is.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



Rhubarb said:


> So, has anything changed?
> 
> He may just be "another forward", and put as back in the same position depth chart-wise, but is it distinctly possible that, in the wake of the trade, Peja is a possibility for BC?
> 
> I think it is.


Yes, I think things have changed.

If BC wants Peja he now has the freedom to pursue him. Does he, is the question?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

It's certainly an interesting proposition. I don't question his talent, even if his past few seasons have been less than spectacular, but I do question the type of input/effect Pedja would have on this team as of now.

I mean, with Charlie gone (God bless him), that in itself has opened up minutes for guys like Joey at the SF position (hopefully a notion not lost on many around here in the aftermath of the 11th hour deal). For a moment there, Joey was slipping abit behind in the depth charts, with many of his minutes having to come from the leftovers of guys Charlie and Mo. For the sake of his continued development (which is essential going by what we've all seen), and arguably then for the sake of this team (certainly for the future), minutes were a precious key to how Joey would pan out this season and the next thereafter - he now has them (you would think).

Another concern of mine is how Pedja may 'stunt', so to speak, the ever continuing offensive development of guys like Chris, and now even Andrea. I suppose I just question whether or not he is the best FA move we can make for the sake of this franchise.

It's true we're going places, and quickly, but perhaps Pedja isn't the right 'stop' to make at this point in the journey.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

I don't mind the idea of signing peja at all. We need a true shooter. Peterson is not that, he has terrible shot selection and is really steaky. Peja would fit in at the three, and it is true that he would take time away from Bargnani, but he won't be ready anyways. Peja would be a nice free agent signing, I would only do it if the price is right.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

god i hope this happens. s&t for mo-pete (or anything to get peja out of indy)


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



Auggie said:


> god i hope this happens. s&t for mo-pete (or anything to get peja out of indy)




no way i would trade mo for peja.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

Peja's unrestricted, you don't need to - he opted out his contract, but 'would like to return to the Pacers'...

Not sure how he'd fit - ok passer, but the growth stunting is a point.
I think Toronto would be better off with someone who can play both wing positions effectively, allowing Joey more time at the 3. Tucker isn't expected to play that much this first year, so if the starting 3 is also the backup 2, that allows Tucker to get gradually used to playing the 2 as well as the 3; as well as allowing Joey (and Garbajosa) time at the 3.

Can't really think of any really suitable FA's this year that suit the profile though..

Jared Jeffries could be a good fit, can defend 2-4, rebound, run, doesnt take too many shots..


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

nothing more than James and maybe a 2nd rounder


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



pmac34 said:


> nothing more than James and maybe a 2nd rounder


PEJA IS UNRESTRICED. Why all the sign and trade talk? The problem with signing him is the length and salary he might request. Anything over 3/21mil is way too much.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



Dee-Zy said:


> Can Peja play the 2?



That bum can't even play the 3....

Please take this clown away from us....please...


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

BC said he's going to bring in a combo guard. Not sure why, I think another swing is our biggest need but whatever.

We need a 2nd option for Bosh. Villanueva was traded and James isn't going to be inked. TJ is not a huge scorer. A guy like Peja is interesting for that reason. He's good for 15-20 ppg and isn't inconsistent like Mo Pete, who's better off in that 'role player' role.


----------



## CB4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*

peja is about to sign a 5 year deal worth 60 mil with the hornets. thank god its not the raps paying him that kind of money.

LINK


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: BC going after Peja ?*



CB4Life said:


> peja is about to sign a 5 year deal worth 60 mil with the hornets. thank god its not the raps paying him that kind of money.
> 
> LINK


Wow, that's a huge deal. No way the Raps would offer anything like that.


----------



## Tupav (Jun 17, 2006)

*Peja And Radmonivic gone*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2507013


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Peja And Radmonivic gone*



Tupav said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2507013



YES I HOPE WE TRADE FOR JOSH SMITH


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Peja And Radmonivic gone*

Wow, I'll take a pass on that type of contract. I thought Peja would be a nice fit, but not at that price. Anyone else interested in Tim Thomas at a reasonable price?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> NBA front-office sources indicate that the Hornets are offering Stojakovic a five-year deal in the _$60 million range_.


  

ouch!


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Hahaha

That is two high profile players (Peja, villa) that said they would like to end their careers with their current team, and a couple of weeks later they are both on different rosters. 

It's a kiss of death.

Keep your mouth shut Bosh!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Peja And Radmonivic gone*



tobybennett said:


> Wow, I'll take a pass on that type of contract.


unbelievable considering we have no clue how old he really is.
score one for BC for not paying peja


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

who, Peja?
29, isn't he?

Oh, and Thomas is looking to be signed by the Clippers, for twice of what Phoenix offered him.

funny, first three big FA 'signings' all 3point shooting tweeners.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

different_13 said:


> who, Peja?
> 29, isn't he?
> 
> Oh, and Thomas is looking to be signed by the Clippers, for twice of what Phoenix offered him.
> ...


nobody really knows how old euro's like vlade divac and peja actually are because of the shady business yugoslavia used to pull to have the best "age restricted" teams (ie. under 21 tourneys). it may say he is 29 on the nba.com website, but he is already collecting social security.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

ah, a bit like Yi Yianlin in China?

I wanna know how old Dikembe is!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Peja And Radmonivic gone*



[email protected] said:


> YES I HOPE WE TRADE FOR JOSH SMITH


DAMNIT, you made me think there was a rumour that we were after Josh Smith in that link.


----------

